# Dave - Anyone - Best tire to run on a 2015 felt AR2



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

I was leaning to 4000 II 23mm tire as it was always my standard. Friend of mine is trying to sell me on Pro 4 Endurance 25mm. Figured I would ask the forum on what tires would be best for the AR2...

I live in Tucson AZ, nice roads, I am 167pds and 5'9. I run 95 front and rear.

I am willing to sacrifice comfort for speed..

FYI I am running Armadillo's atm, they feel like boat anchors.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Hyder said:


> I was leaning to 4000 II 23mm tire as it was always my standard. Friend of mine is trying to sell me on Pro 4 Endurance 25mm. Figured I would ask the forum on what tires would be best for the AR2...
> 
> I live in Tucson AZ, nice roads, I am 167pds and 5'9. I run 95 front and rear.
> 
> ...


Felt TTR1 aero road tire up front, the new Schwalbe One or Specilaized 24mm cotton tire in the rear.
GP4000 IIs is very aero and a good choices as well but not quite as aero as the TTR1 and higher Crr than the One and new spesch tire.
-
SD


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Has anything ever beat the 4000 for rolling resistance, in a real test?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I was riding the Pro 4 Endurance for a long time, 25mm. cut a tire and the nearest shop had three choices in stock for 25mm replacements. Conti Gatorskin, Conti race and a Schwalbe One.  Not wanting rough ride of the Gatorskin, and wanting something with flat protection, I went with the Schwalbe One. 

That tire has totally impressed me. It's smoother then the Pro 4 Endurance, rolls noticeable faster and after about 400 miles, seems to be a tough piece of rubber. I will be doing an unsupported 200 miles ride this weekend and I'll have a set of the Schwalbe Ones front and back and another on on board is case something happens that I cannot fix


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

skinewmexico said:


> Has anything ever beat the 4000 for rolling resistance, in a real test?


Crr? Yes, I don't think the GP 4000 is in the top 10. The aero/rolling resistance combo is hard to beat for that tire and their latest compound has good grip so while it is among the best "all around" tires, it isn't the best at any one category. The overall performance is good enough that you might see it more on OEM bicycles from Felt in the future though.

-SD


----------

